# help on Exhaust!



## Guest (May 5, 2003)

i got a 1995 stock 240 (KA24DE) i wonder what kind exhaust suit it the best? please help me out ^^


----------



## dlucke17 (May 9, 2003)

i have a 96 and i put on a cat back dual that ends on the same side...it looks pretty sweet and sounds great, not too loud but doesn't sound like a civic!!!


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

go here and do a search
http://240sxforums.com/forums/search.php?


i believe the one that is most popular is the N1 apex1 cat for the ka24de


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Sr20det/ turbo KA/ 240sx exhaust article 

Choosing an exhaust system that's right for you. I am going to go over some of the many types of exhaust that phase2motortrend carries: 

Apex-I GT Spec - Catback exhaust (s13/s14) - that has megaphone style stainless piping that terminates at a width of 95mm with a stainless steel can, this is in my opinion a great buy for Sr20det or turbocharged KA customer looking for a quality low cost full stainless steel exhaust, Its a quality package that includes a 1 piece exhaust system that comes with a silencer and is in the same class as the HKS hiper 25th anniversary (full stainless) and Blitz Nurspec R. It is a great deal with very reasonable pricing and quality construction, but as with all exhaust with this large of piping it is a tap bit loud and will emit a very deep roar at lower rpm. This is the exhaust for the SR/ KA-T customer who wants almost no compromises for performance but not a high cost. 

Apex-i N1 - Catback exhaust (s13/s14) - large 1piece construction, megaphone style piping (that terminates at 85mm) exhaust system: that consists black high temperature painted mild steel piping and a stainless steel canister, the N1 is a classic design being the first of the N1 style exhausts available on the market. The N1 (single) is a proven power adder for both Normally Aspirated and Turbocharged applications. This would be a good exhaust to purchase for those thinking of driving around N/A for a while and later upgrading to Sr20det or KA-turbo. The only bad parts of the N1 package i can see is that the silencer is extra cost to purchase unlike the GT-spec and like all mild steel units it will rust slightly eventually in 2-4 years. Overall a good purchase for 1st time 240sx owner needing an exhaust that is useable in both ka and sr applications, and is a little strapped on cash. 

Apex-i N1 Dual - Catback exhaust (s13/s14) - this is a very aggressive dual piping design that is also quieter then the N1 single and on normally aspirated cars has more backpressure to alleviate some of the loss of low end power when putting a large 80mm+ piping exhaust system. The N1 dual is a very nice 2 piece construction exhaust system that has very similar black high temp painted mild steel piping and stainless steel muffler cans, the exhaust produces a very aggressive high rpm sound but is very mellow even without silencers at lower RPM, it has available silencers (2 count) available for purchase separately and is great for N/a and forced induction use, because its Y pipe design creates some back pressure initially (which is great for n/a apps) but its two 60mm pipes flow very good and there is minimal loss of peak power when compared to more traditional large diameter exhaust units. Also thankfully unlike its sisters the N1 single and GT spec it is not a huge 9 for unit and is much easier to install and ship. The only negative would be the extra cost purchase of the silencer (90mm type x 2) and the overall law enforcement attracting look of 2 shiny angled N1 style muffler cans. 

5zigen Fireball (60mm) - This is an exhaust for N/a applications designed and fitted for American application, it is very quiet and does sound very aggressive...but we do not recommend it for forced induction applications. But next to the Greddy MX 60mm and Blitz Realize TT this is one of the quietest exhaust system on the market for those who want an aggressive look but not deafening sound. This the exhaust of choice for the KA owner who wants to just drive around N/a for a while then purchase a new exhaust if they ever need to swap engine or add forced induction. Negative aspects are these are sometimes known to rust prematurely around the resonator area. 

5zigen Fireball (turbo use 80mm) (s13/S14)/ Rocket (s13)t/ Border 304 max (s13/s14) - Catback exhaust - These 3 exhaust systems are nearly identical and utilize 80mm mild steel piping and have the angled muffler can much like the Apex-i N1. What differentiates the Fireball and Rocket from the Border 304max is the amount of sound suppression materials. This exhaust is used on phase2's friend shop JSpec.com on their project S14.5 and is a very aggressive looking and sounding exhaust. Performance wise it is comparable to the HKS Hiper and Blitz nurspec R, its for the enthusiast who wants an aggressive and unique looking exhaust that's different from the Blitz Nurspec R and Apex N1/ GTspec. 5zigen exhaust normally is of pretty good quality (but i have seen some units rust prematurely) and every time u buy one u help support a certain 240sx owner who likes to talk alot and act weird. 

Blitz Nuremburg Specification Racing (NurSpec R) - Catback exhaust (s13/S14)- this is a wonderfully constructed high quality 80mm stainless steel piping and muffler exhaust system from Blitz. The Nurspec Racing is one of the exhaust that Phase2 most often sells to customers looking for a high quality exhaust for their turbocharged applications. Its a very complete package characteristic of blitz products that includes the 2 piece exhaust system, a silencer, and instructions. The nurspec-R is a quality 80mm exhaust that performs well and has a very small profile meaning that it has good ground clearance and is very light weight. The only negative aspects about the Nurspec R is that it is one of the louder exhaust in its class and its not the least expensive. 

Blitz Realize TT (S13) - no experience with these wayne fill this in 

Greddy DD - Catback exhaust (s13/s14) - This is a japanese spec Greddy (Trust) made dual aluminized 60mm mild steel piping and stainless muffler tips exhaust that has been designed for maximum ground clearance. Unlike the similar Apex-i N1 Dual its is very loud and is very reminiscent sound of a Harley Davidson or large bike exhaust. Personally i think this is the exhaust for those who are anal about ground clearance and also want the maximum attention getting sound. Application wise the DD is for turbo use only and is deafening for N/A application, thankfully the package includes silencers. The negative aspects (positive to some) are the loud sound and also the aluminized piping construction which is some what prone to heat and corrosion damage. 

HKS Super Dragger 2 - Catback exhaust (s14) - HKS made black painted 85mm mild steel piping with stainless steel canister exhaust for turbocharged applications very similar to the Hiper but without the N1 style canister. This exhaust is relatively quiet and is designed to have maximum ground clearance (much like the US market Greddy EVO) and sound suppression, the exhaust can also be fitted with an optional silencer unit. I personally think this exhaust is underrated and should be used more often because its a quality constructed unit that's very reminiscent of Japanese market Trust/ Greddy 80mm exhaust systems but with prettier welding. 

HKS Hiper (High Power) - Catback exhaust (s13/S14) - HKS produced black painted 85mm mild steel piping (Stainless available) with stainless steel canister exhaust for Turbo charged or N/A applications (available contact us), this is a well made 85mm single canister n1 style unit that is very similar to the apex-i n1 except that it doesn't not have megaphone construction piping (increasing piping width as exhaust track length is traveled). The hiper has an optional silencer unit to suppress sound and performs and sounds quite nice, the welding is nice and normal mild steel versions include pre made holes for the optional silencer (stainless do not). My only complaints are the propensity for the low hanging resonator unit to scrape on large speed bumps and that the tip if does not protrude enough on some aftermarket bumper to not leave residue on the rear bumper cover.

Overall, one of my favorites is the Blitz NurSpec


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

please tell me you copied and pasted all of that... good info though


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

yes i did =)

anything 80mm+ stainless steel exhaust will do


----------

